# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Huopalahden junaliikenteessä myöhästymisiä

## Rattivaunu

Maanantaiaamuna 25.7. L-juna Kirkkonummelle hyytyi Huopalahden asemalle raiteelle 2 jo ennen klo 6. Rikkoutunut junayksikkö (Sm1 6032 + Eio 6232) tukki raiteen 2 aiheuttaen ongelmia A- ja M-junille. A- ja M-junat jouduttiin ajamaan molempiin suuntiin raidetta 1 pitkin.
Hajonneen L-junan takia aamun ensimmäinen pikajuna Turkuun pysähtyi Huopalahdessa matkustajien ottamista varten. Myös kaukoraiteiden liikenteessä oli myöhästymisiä (mm. E-junat) edellä selostettujen tapahtumien vuoksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Eilen sunnuntaina 13.8. aamupäivällä Huopalahden aseman luona näytettiin korjattavan ajojohtoja. Toinen kaupunkiradan raide oli pois käytöstä ja junat myöhästelivät. Onneksi tämä tapahtui pyhäpäivänä, sillä esim. tänään tuolla osuudella on 5 minuutin liikenne ruuhka-aikoina.
Talviaikatauluihin siirtyminen VR:ltä ei kuitenkaan onnistunut täysin nappiin, sillä Hpl:n aseman länsipään näytöt kertoivat kesäaikataulun mukaiset lähtöajat. Laiturinäytöt sen sijaan näyttivät paljonkertovasti "Varokaa ohikulkevaa junaa" molemmilla kotimaisilla kielillä. Aamulla aikaisin ei yhtäkään lähtöaikaa pystytty näyttämään kaupunkiraiteden laiturinäytöissä. Raiteiden 1 ja 2 näytöt sen sijaan näyttivät toimivan normaalisti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Talviaikatauluihin siirtyminen VR:ltä ei kuitenkaan onnistunut täysin nappiin, sillä Hpl:n aseman länsipään näytöt kertoivat kesäaikataulun mukaiset lähtöajat.


Sama vika vaivasi useita muitakin ranta- ja Martinlaakson radan asemia. Päärautatieasemalla laiturien päissä olevat näytöt oli pimennetty kokonaan ja seuraavien junien oikeita lähtöraiteita kuuluteltiin.

----------

